# salmon



## joed617 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll be smoking this guy soon, It's been cured and is ready to smoke when done it will be smoked lox.

Nice color .. eh?



Joe


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 23, 2006)

Joe,
     You've hit my hot button. I have been wanting to smoke salmon for some time but for some reason, I just keep procrastinating. Please share your resusts with us and also, if you would, your recipe. I suspect you will push me over the brink and I too will be doing salmon. Thanks and I look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 23, 2006)

Thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s right Joe, now Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m intrigued. Hot or Cold? Keep us posted and continue the XXX Food Porn photos! :shock:


----------



## joed617 (Aug 23, 2006)

It's going to be "COLD" smoked at 80 deg for 6 hours.. I'll have picks to show if the outside temp stays cool enough. 


Joe


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 24, 2006)

Joe here in Texas, we're not getting below 80* at night....We're on day #40 of 100*+ weather during the day.

Hope the smoke went/goes well. :D


----------



## joed617 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob we were down to a low of 73 or so.. I smoked it lastnight and chilled it.  Haven't tasted it yet but it had a nice smokey smell. 


Joe


----------



## smokemack (Aug 25, 2006)

Joe, it looks fantastic. Can you tell us how you brined, and give us a peek when you tear into it..?


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Joe,
     Sounds like some fine salmon. Unfortunately, I won't be able to cold smoke for some time. Here in Florida, it's a little warm. But thanks so much for your post. I'm really envious...... but not enough to leave Fla.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 25, 2006)

Here ya go,   You mix 1 cup of kosha salt to 4 cups of sugar. Wash a fresh piece of salmon and pat dry.  Get a glass pan large enough to lay the fillet in and spinkle 1/8" deep misture on the bottom lay the fillet in and press down with your hand. Sprinkle the same amount 1/8" over the top of the fillet and press it down with your hand.  Lay a piece of plastic wrap over the fillet and either another glass tray to fit onto so it will put pressure on the fillet, you can also use a piece of wood wrapped in plastic wrap of foil.  Get a brick or other heavy object and place that on top of the top tray or wood to squeeze the water from the fillet. Place in fridge for 8 to 10 hours. Take the fillet out and washed it off and pat dry again. Clean the baking dish again <get it very clean, this is why I use glass> Place the fillet back in the tray and back in the fridge for a few hours. Utill it looks like it has a dry glossy skin on it <as seen above> At this point you have unsmoked Lox at this point.. Get your smoker heated to no more than 80deg. and cold smoke it until you reach the desired smoke. I did the one above for 6 hours. I used soaked hickory chunks, but split them down to splinters and fed them slowly, watchout for flames they will bring the temp up quickly, use a spay bottle to put out the flames and place the fillet the far away from the heat as possible.  Next time I'm going to have an extra firebox off to the side not attatched to the smoker and have the chips in there and run a flexi vent to my smoker into that fire box. That way I won't have to feed it so often.  I will slice some tomorrow and have the wife take the pic of me slicing it so you get the idea. 

Disclaimer:  Eating raw or undercook fish may cause food born illnesses do so at your own risk. 

But then again I eat Sushi .. 

Joe


----------



## joed617 (Aug 25, 2006)

PS: Make sure you get the freshest piece of fish you can get. If it smells fishy don't try this recipe and make sure all untinsels are cleaned with bleach and rinsed in warm soapy water before and after use. I can't stress that enough, clean and bacteria free. 


Joe


----------



## joed617 (Aug 27, 2006)

JMack, have you ever had Lox?  It looks the same as the pick I posted .. good on crackers and things like that .. the wife likes it .. Me .. ehhh it's ok .. as Dutch would say "if Momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy" 


Joe


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 27, 2006)

Donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t forget those pin bones!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Up in Smoke.. pin bones are all pulled .. :)


----------



## joed617 (Aug 27, 2006)

Here it is all smoked and it is GOOD.  Smoked Lox 


Joe


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks good Joe..

Is it skinned first?

Richard


----------



## joed617 (Aug 27, 2006)

I skinned it frst .. I read somewhere to leave the skin on.. but I opted to remove it along with the pin bones. 

Joe


----------



## gremlin (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice piece of SMOKED sashimi Joe.  ;-)
Now I might have to go get a couple piece of salmon and follow suit.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Chris, I'm not a big fan for lox but the wife likes it so I made her some and a few of the neighbors also have a taste.. they said it's much better than the store bought smoked salmon.  I think we have a winner !! I remember you asking long ago for a smoked lox recipe .. this one is much better and easier .. 

Joe


----------



## gremlin (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe.....Next weekend I will be tryying your recipe.
I think maybe two fish.
 I got a fishing trip up around North Bay on the 8th so I will make them up an take them with me. The guys will probably have to fight over it if I don't take enough.
Thanks


----------



## smokindane (Aug 31, 2006)

Joe-

So how did that fillet turn out?

Next time, try marinating the fillet in a bottle of vodka (ICE is my favorite) for 24 hours before smoking.  An old family tradition.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 31, 2006)

SmokinDane, The Salmon came out great.. the wife loved and said it's better than any store bought <packaged> smoked Salmon. I did a dry cure for the Salmon to get out as much moisture out of the fish before smoking it to make a smoked Lox.  I smoked it at 80deg for 4 hours.


Joe


----------



## smokindane (Sep 1, 2006)

Joe:

Our family favorite is to heavily salt (sea salt) the salmon fillet (skin side down), marinate in Vodka, add dill and lemons to the top of the flesh, place clear plastic wrap on the works, add a flat pan to the top and weight down with bricks for 5 days in the refrigerator.  You have to baste off the liquid every day.

Wow!

This mays a great gravlox!  A real delicay!

Give this a try next time.


----------



## joed617 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Dane, That sounds interesting. Do you smoke it as well? Hows much vodka do you use? I assume you slice the lemons and place them on top of the salmon. 

Joe


----------



## smokindane (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Joe - 

We use about 1 cup of vodka for a 3 lb fillet.  This is the classic way of making gravlox.  No, we don't actually smoke the fillet.  It is salt cured with the sea salt.  However, I am thinking of doing a post-cure smoking to add yet more flavor.

Jon


----------



## joed617 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Jon, Sounds interesting, I may try that next time. How long do you keep it in the vodka? I just put a slab of cured pork belly in the smoker .. little breezy today so that will help keep the temp down to where I want it . around 90 to 110 deg or so .. 


Joe


----------



## smokindane (Sep 6, 2006)

Joe:

When making traditional Gravlox, I usually keep the salmon in Vodka for at least the first 24 hours.  After that, you have to use a turkey baster and suck out alll of the fluid from the pan, including the Vodka.  When the salt starts to cure the salmon, the flesh will release some fluids.  Drain off (suck with baster) this liquid 2-3 times per day.  This is natural.  This will not disappoint!

Jon


----------



## joed617 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Jon, I'll give it a try on the next salmon.. I did see gravlox at the market the other day ... never seen or heard of it until you mensioned it. 

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## two much smoke (Jan 14, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## two much smoke (Jan 14, 2013)

SmokinDane said:


> Joe-
> 
> So how did that fillet turn out?
> 
> Next time, try marinating the fillet in a bottle of vodka (ICE is my favorite) for 24 hours before smoking. An old family tradition.


I have tasted lox soaked in vodka and it is awesome. I have been looking for a recipe for about a year now. Can you post your recipe or pm me.

Thanks


----------

